# To Ford Or Not To Ford



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

In our never ending search for a TV, we came across an 2003 F250, with 47Kmiles, quad cab, 4x4 Lariat with a 5.4V8 & 4.10 rear. It is being sold "AS IS" - however the dealer said he would sell me a warranty. The truck is really clean and runs great. The only problem I think would be that with that size rear it would get bad gas mileage.

Any comments, suggestions?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> In our never ending search for a TV, we came across an 2003 F250, with 47Kmiles, quad cab, 4x4 Lariat with a 5.4V8 & 4.10 rear. It is being sold "AS IS" - however the dealer said he would sell me a warranty. The truck is really clean and runs great. The only problem I think would be that with that size rear it would get bad gas mileage.
> 
> Any comments, suggestions?


Depends on your driving....

I bet you wouldn't see a difference when towing............

My buddies that have had both really never saw a dramatic difference.............a lot depends on your driving


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

I do know that the 4:10's will raise your towing capability. Friend of ours had the same setup with the 3:73's. They found they didn't have the capacity to tow what they just bought. The old "sure you can tow this trailer with that truck". Well him being a truck driver he investigated and sure enough. He would have been outside his tow limits. They have a mid 20' Captiva.

Your trailer should be close to the limits of that truck. I think. Just not a fan of the gasser as you know. Although I had a 99 F350 with the V10 and a 5 speed. Kinda miss that truck, it was a very capable combo.

Have you tried Muller Chevy over here in Stewartsville, NJ. I told him (Mike Muller) you may be checking his inventory.

Sorry to hear about your loss Rick. Glad to have you back.

Jim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I think if you are going to be towing with the 5.4L V8, a 4.10 rear end is a must. Yeah, it's going to hurt the MPG, but that engine just doesn't have the grunt to tow much with a taller rear end. Especially since it already has to lug around the not unsubstantial weight of that SuperDuty to start with.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Like others have said, you'll probably want that 4.10 rear end for the 5.4L. That's the old 2V motor which didn't have as much power as the 3V.

I'm assuming you have looked at it and it is in good shape? Around here, every landscape company uses that type of truck to plow snow all winter and haul lawnmowers during the summer (although not too many are lariats







). More likely with the mileage it was a personal truck, just make sure.

Here's the Ford Towing guide for 2003: 2003 Super Duty


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Like others have said, you'll probably want that 4.10 rear end for the 5.4L. That's the old 2V motor which didn't have as much power as the 3V.
> 
> I'm assuming you have looked at it and it is in good shape? Around here, every landscape company uses that type of truck to plow snow all winter and haul lawnmowers during the summer (although not too many are lariats
> 
> ...


According to that chart, even with the 4.10 rear, my max towing limit would be 8400lbs. The 250RS has max weight of about 7550 which would put me at 90%.....


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Ok a dealer selling a truck with only 47k on it "as-is" would send up a ......HUGE..... flag with me. Of coarse he will sell you a warranty becuase he makes money selling the warranty and then he makes money on the repairs. I would run a Carfax on it and an osasis report from Ford. My guess is it was a problem vehicle with the spark plug blowout issue or tranny and he knows it.

In RI a stealer can't sell a car on his lot without at least a 30day warranty on it.

Just my .02 for what its worth

John


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

johnp2000 said:


> Ok a dealer selling a truck with only 47k on it "as-is" would send up a ......HUGE..... flag with me. Of coarse he will sell you a warranty becuase he makes money selling the warranty and then he makes money on the repairs. I would run a Carfax on it and an osasis report from Ford. My guess is it was a problem vehicle with the spark plug blowout issue or tranny and he knows it.
> 
> In RI a stealer can't sell a car on his lot without at least a 30day warranty on it.
> 
> ...


Interesting point........I was curious on The selling As-Is, but would offer a warranty.......???????


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

johnp2000 said:


> Ok a dealer selling a truck with only 47k on it "as-is" would send up a ......HUGE..... flag with me. Of coarse he will sell you a warranty becuase he makes money selling the warranty and then he makes money on the repairs. I would run a Carfax on it and an osasis report from Ford. My guess is it was a problem vehicle with the spark plug blowout issue or tranny and he knows it.
> 
> In RI a stealer can't sell a car on his lot without at least a 30day warranty on it.
> 
> ...


That is a some pretty good advise....perhaps worth .04 not just .02


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Aren't we eligible for Some "stimulus"









then you could buy New............. what are they asking for the truck ???


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I beleive in MI, all used cars have to be marked as "With Warranty" or "As Is." If the manufacturer's warranty has expired, they get marked "AS IS." Just another law to follow.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I forgot to add that the dealer is selling it on consighment? So its not actually the dealer selling the truck. The dealer is local and I've purchased from them before. Its a small Ford dealership and I am dealing directly with one of the owners. They just called me back and told me that they would only go as low as $14,800. (they listed at 15,999) It needs new tires all around.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Your looking at almost 800. for good load range E tires. Get the Oasis report and if thats clean !3k with either new name brand E rated tires or the 3 year used warranty that Ford uses on used cars or keep looking.

John


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

johnp2000 said:


> Your looking at almost 800. for good load range E tires. Get the Oasis report and if thats clean !3k with either new name brand E rated tires or the 3 year used warranty that Ford uses on used cars or keep looking.
> 
> John


Dealer is going to run Oasis report and offered warranties on the power train...I thought though that towing at 90% of rated capacity wasn't good? Vehichle towing max - 8400lbs, TT - 7550??


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

FWIIW, all vehicles that are sold and don't have any of the manufactures warranty remaining are sold "as is". It simply means there is no warranty and if anything should go wrong, the dealership is not liable. When I recently purchased my used Ford vehicle, I had a OASIS report run. You can also contact ford HERE and they can provide you with a build sheet for the vehicle. I filled out the form, received a call from them the next day and she faxed the build sheet within the hour. The OASIS will show any repairs that was performed under warranty. The dealer may try to charge you a hours worth of labor to run the report. You can go HERE and they will run a report for you at no cost. They had mine emailed to me in less then an hour. As far as the extended warranty, you should get pricing from THIS GUY prior to purchasing at the dealership. If you scroll all the way to the last posting, it's a post of mine and it has his current email address. The price quote I received from him was approx $500 less the the dealership. He sells the actual Ford ESP and his website is HERE. I hope that some of this info helps.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> I forgot to add that the dealer is selling it on consighment? So its not actually the dealer selling the truck. The dealer is local and I've purchased from them before. Its a small Ford dealership and I am dealing directly with one of the owners. They just called me back and told me that they would only go as low as $14,800. (they listed at 15,999) It needs new tires all around.


Wow, that price shocked me so I had to do a search for myself. There wasn't much cheaper than that, especially at that mileage.









However, if it were me, I'd look for the V10 engine. The 5.4L will not like hills and the V10 has insane torque for a gasser. It's only a $600 option, so if you can find one, it shouldn't be much more used.


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> In our never ending search for a TV, we came across an 2003 F250, with 47Kmiles, quad cab, 4x4 Lariat with a 5.4V8 & 4.10 rear. It is being sold "AS IS" - however the dealer said he would sell me a warranty. The truck is really clean and runs great. The only problem I think would be that with that size rear it would get bad gas mileage.
> 
> Any comments, suggestions?


I agree with everyone on the 4.10. The 5.4L is not given enough credit. I had an '01 F250 with the 5.4L. Sure it's not as stout as a Powerstroke or the V10, but it could hold it's own. For real world opinions, I would search on FordTrucks.com. They have forum for the Superduty and another specifically for the 5.4L. Ask as many questions as you can - the folks on there are friendly and willing to help. Will you be towing on steep grades or in the mountains?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

WYOCAMPER said:


> In our never ending search for a TV, we came across an 2003 F250, with 47Kmiles, quad cab, 4x4 Lariat with a 5.4V8 & 4.10 rear. It is being sold "AS IS" - however the dealer said he would sell me a warranty. The truck is really clean and runs great. The only problem I think would be that with that size rear it would get bad gas mileage.
> 
> Any comments, suggestions?


I agree with everyone on the 4.10. The 5.4L is not given enough credit. I had an '01 F250 with the 5.4L. Sure it's not as stout as a Powerstroke or the V10, but it could hold it's own. For real world opinions, I would search on FordTrucks.com. They have forum for the Superduty and another specifically for the 5.4L. Ask as many questions as you can - the folks on there are friendly and willing to help. Will you be towing on steep grades or in the mountains?
[/quote]

Yes, we live in a rural area of Lancaster county and right out our driveway is a very steep hill. For the most part, there are a lot of hills in our immediate area. I guess my other concern is the top weight that this truck can tow considering it has 4.10 gears? My max weight is sitting at 90% which has me concerned.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

H2oSprayer said:


> FWIIW, all vehicles that are sold and don't have any of the manufactures warranty remaining are sold "as is". It simply means there is no warranty and if anything should go wrong, the dealership is not liable. When I recently purchased my used Ford vehicle, I had a OASIS report run. You can also contact ford HERE and they can provide you with a build sheet for the vehicle. I filled out the form, received a call from them the next day and she faxed the build sheet within the hour. The OASIS will show any repairs that was performed under warranty. The dealer may try to charge you a hours worth of labor to run the report. You can go HERE and they will run a report for you at no cost. They had mine emailed to me in less then an hour. As far as the extended warranty, you should get pricing from THIS GUY prior to purchasing at the dealership. If you scroll all the way to the last posting, it's a post of mine and it has his current email address. The price quote I received from him was approx $500 less the the dealership. He sells the actual Ford ESP and his website is HERE. I hope that some of this info helps.


Thanks - lots of good information here!! I had registered at the ford site and requested an OASIS report - I was also sent one from the dealership - which listed only two entries. I will be curious to see if they match!

I also posted on the other forum a question regarding my concerns of the towing weights. I will be curious to see what type response I get..


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

rdvholtwood said:


> Thanks - lots of good information here!!


No problem. As I have an uncontrollable thirst for knowledge, I have found that site to be rather informative. It's almost addictive as this one.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> FWIIW, all vehicles that are sold and don't have any of the manufactures warranty remaining are sold "as is". It simply means there is no warranty and if anything should go wrong, the dealership is not liable. When I recently purchased my used Ford vehicle, I had a OASIS report run. You can also contact ford HERE and they can provide you with a build sheet for the vehicle. I filled out the form, received a call from them the next day and she faxed the build sheet within the hour. The OASIS will show any repairs that was performed under warranty. The dealer may try to charge you a hours worth of labor to run the report. You can go HERE and they will run a report for you at no cost. They had mine emailed to me in less then an hour. As far as the extended warranty, you should get pricing from THIS GUY prior to purchasing at the dealership. If you scroll all the way to the last posting, it's a post of mine and it has his current email address. The price quote I received from him was approx $500 less the the dealership. He sells the actual Ford ESP and his website is HERE. I hope that some of this info helps.


Thanks - lots of good information here!! I had registered at the ford site and requested an OASIS report - I was also sent one from the dealership - which listed only two entries. I will be curious to see if they match!

I also posted on the other forum a question regarding my concerns of the towing weights. I will be curious to see what type response I get..
[/quote]

I run at the "rated" max ................but many often feel the Suburban 2500 is "under rated" ..........all i know is i have enough power.............for our area............I bet you would be fine on power

The other forum....there you will probably need a Semi


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Speaking from personal experience, I wouldn't do it.
I had a 2000 Expedition with the 5.4 and 3:73 gears. We have a 2007 25RSS and on some of these California hills/grades, I was floored doing 35 to 40 mph. I think your new rig is heavier than mine. 
I know your Outback is new, but if you ever wanted to go a bit larger, you'd be in the market for a tow vehicle again.
It towed very well in the flats, but I think the hills killed it.

Good luck!


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I had a similar setup as Yianni and had about the same experience with big hills. It seemed like the motor had enough power but the gear ratios didn't seem to let you take advantage of the power available from the motor. I always thought if it had another gear in between 1st and 2nd it would have been much better. I think the 4.10 rear axle might help keep the motor in a better rpm range for towing and that would definitely help. As for mileage I always seemed to get between 11 city and 16 highway no matter what I did. I doubt the 4.10 will make much difference from a mileage perspective with that motor. The one thing I did that did help quite a bit was using a Superchip tuner. I bought a Superchip custom tuner and it was loaded with three programs, 87 octane towing, 91 towing, and 91 performance. I usually ran the 91 towing and it made the truck much more responsive and there was a slight mileage improvement which offset the higher cost of premium fuel. The extra power and revised shift points made a noticable improvement but I still struggled on the steeper grades (6 - 9 %).

If you get the truck and are interested in a great deal on a high quality programmer/tuner just let me know. I kept it and have used it to read codes but that's not what it is really good at. It was for the same year and motor so it might work with no reprogramming required. Of all the performance mods you can do that's probably the best for the money.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm sure the 5.4L will get you up the hills, it just might not do it as fast as some of the other engines out there. Why not ask them to do a little test tow with the OB behind.








If they really want to sell the truck, they should be willing to participate in that experiment.


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Nathan said:


> I'm sure the 5.4L will get you up the hills, it just might not do it as fast as some of the other engines out there. Why not ask them to do a little test tow with the OB behind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a very good option to discuss with the dealer prior to the sale. While it may not be the norm, in today's market, the dealers should be making every effort and concession to work with their customers.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Check HERE for used trucks.

A local place I've bought from before. They specialize in used, clean trucks.

I'm sure you could talk them down from the listed prices also...........


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

cabullydogs said:


> I'm sure the 5.4L will get you up the hills, it just might not do it as fast as some of the other engines out there. Why not ask them to do a little test tow with the OB behind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a very good option to discuss with the dealer prior to the sale. While it may not be the norm, in today's market, the dealers should be making every effort and concession to work with their customers.
[/quote]

Good Point - question though - can I just use my old hitch to test or do I need to have an equalizer - I wasn't sure due to weight of TT if I can just get away with testing with my old hitch??


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> I'm sure the 5.4L will get you up the hills, it just might not do it as fast as some of the other engines out there. Why not ask them to do a little test tow with the OB behind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a very good option to discuss with the dealer prior to the sale. While it may not be the norm, in today's market, the dealers should be making every effort and concession to work with their customers.
[/quote]

Good Point - question though - can I just use my old hitch to test or do I need to have an equalizer - I wasn't sure due to weight of TT if I can just get away with testing with my old hitch??
[/quote]

Uh, what do you mean by "old hitch"?

Technically, you should have a WDH setup with sway







, but you could probably do a short test tow and get away with it. If you do go with a standard weight carrying setup, make sure it will at least carry the load. Does it have integrated brake control? If not you'll want a way to stop the rig.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nathan said:


> I'm sure the 5.4L will get you up the hills, it just might not do it as fast as some of the other engines out there. Why not ask them to do a little test tow with the OB behind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a very good option to discuss with the dealer prior to the sale. While it may not be the norm, in today's market, the dealers should be making every effort and concession to work with their customers.
[/quote]

Good Point - question though - can I just use my old hitch to test or do I need to have an equalizer - I wasn't sure due to weight of TT if I can just get away with testing with my old hitch??
[/quote]

*Uh, what do you mean by "old hitch"?
*
Technically, you should have a WDH setup with sway







, but you could probably do a short test tow and get away with it. If you do go with a standard weight carrying setup, make sure it will at least carry the load. Does it have integrated brake control? If not you'll want a way to stop the rig.








[/quote]

Old Hitch => is the hitch I used to tow my coleman pop-up - I am planning on buying an equalizer hitch - I've noticed that when they came to tow my trailer to the dealer for a warranty repair the guy didn't hook up any sway control - but his hitch had a lot bigger head then my original.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> Old Hitch => is the hitch I used to tow my coleman pop-up - I am planning on buying an equalizer hitch - I've noticed that when they came to tow my trailer to the dealer for a warranty repair the guy didn't hook up any sway control - but his hitch had a lot bigger head then my original.


I'm betting the pop up hitch was square tube steel rated for 300 or 500 lbs of weight carrying. I don't know what your tounge weight is, but you might want one that has more like a 800-1000 lb rating.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Old Hitch => is the hitch I used to tow my coleman pop-up - I am planning on buying an equalizer hitch - I've noticed that when they came to tow my trailer to the dealer for a warranty repair the guy didn't hook up any sway control - but his hitch had a lot bigger head then my original.


I'm betting the pop up hitch was square tube steel rated for 300 or 500 lbs of weight carrying. I don't know what your tounge weight is, but you might want one that has more like a 800-1000 lb rating.
[/quote]

Good point - Thanks - I'm still learning!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Old Hitch => is the hitch I used to tow my coleman pop-up - I am planning on buying an equalizer hitch - I've noticed that when they came to tow my trailer to the dealer for a warranty repair the guy didn't hook up any sway control - but his hitch had a lot bigger head then my original.


I'm betting the pop up hitch was square tube steel rated for 300 or 500 lbs of weight carrying. I don't know what your tounge weight is, but you might want one that has more like a 800-1000 lb rating.
[/quote]

Bad











Good


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah yes, a picture says 1,000 words.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Make sure you have a brake controller on it before taking it out.....get them to let you take it out................there are enough rolling hills in your area that will be pretty typical to what your normal towing will be..........

Then you will know for sure one way or the other if this is the truck for you........


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

The market is right for a buyer. Get at least what you want and then try to find the one with the things you would want in a perfect world. Don't settle. Right now it is a buyer's perfect world. The truck is out there for ya. We missed out on the truck we would like to have a couple of times and as fate would have it, got more for less. Don't wish you would have gotten a ??? or it had the ???

Jim


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

You will be unhappy with the 2V 5.4 motor and that camper. I have a 2V 5.4 in my F150 and I pulled a 23RS with 3.55 gears and it was not good for us at times. That is a nice way to put it.

-CC


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Old Hitch => is the hitch I used to tow my coleman pop-up - I am planning on buying an equalizer hitch - I've noticed that when they came to tow my trailer to the dealer for a warranty repair the guy didn't hook up any sway control - but his hitch had a lot bigger head then my original.


I'm betting the pop up hitch was square tube steel rated for 300 or 500 lbs of weight carrying. I don't know what your tounge weight is, but you might want one that has more like a 800-1000 lb rating.
[/quote]

Bad











Good









[/quote]

Better









ProPride







or i guess.....a Hensley or pullrite


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

clarkely said:


> Old Hitch => is the hitch I used to tow my coleman pop-up - I am planning on buying an equalizer hitch - I've noticed that when they came to tow my trailer to the dealer for a warranty repair the guy didn't hook up any sway control - but his hitch had a lot bigger head then my original.


I'm betting the pop up hitch was square tube steel rated for 300 or 500 lbs of weight carrying. I don't know what your tounge weight is, but you might want one that has more like a 800-1000 lb rating.
[/quote]

Bad











Good









[/quote]

Better









ProPride








[/quote]

I knew that was coming









John


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I just Had to do it


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

clarkely said:


> FWIIW, all vehicles that are sold and don't have any of the manufactures warranty remaining are sold "as is". It simply means there is no warranty and if anything should go wrong, the dealership is not liable. When I recently purchased my used Ford vehicle, I had a OASIS report run. You can also contact ford HERE and they can provide you with a build sheet for the vehicle. I filled out the form, received a call from them the next day and she faxed the build sheet within the hour. The OASIS will show any repairs that was performed under warranty. The dealer may try to charge you a hours worth of labor to run the report. You can go HERE and they will run a report for you at no cost. They had mine emailed to me in less then an hour. As far as the extended warranty, you should get pricing from THIS GUY prior to purchasing at the dealership. If you scroll all the way to the last posting, it's a post of mine and it has his current email address. The price quote I received from him was approx $500 less the the dealership. He sells the actual Ford ESP and his website is HERE. I hope that some of this info helps.


Thanks - lots of good information here!! I had registered at the ford site and requested an OASIS report - I was also sent one from the dealership - which listed only two entries. I will be curious to see if they match!

I also posted on the other forum a question regarding my concerns of the towing weights. I will be curious to see what type response I get..
[/quote]

*I run at the "rated" max* ................but many often feel the Suburban 2500 is "under rated" ..........all i know is i have enough power.............for our area............I bet you would be fine on power

The other forum....there you will probably need a Semi








[/quote]

I made a series of calls today - NHTSA, etc and wound up talking to the PA State Police regarding weight limits - according to PA State Vehicle Code Title 75 under section 49 - as long as - you do not EXCEED the rated towing capacity of your vehicle your ok. However, it was suggested that when I purchase to make sure its registered for the towing weight capacity that I am told the vehicle is rated for.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> FWIIW, all vehicles that are sold and don't have any of the manufactures warranty remaining are sold "as is". It simply means there is no warranty and if anything should go wrong, the dealership is not liable. When I recently purchased my used Ford vehicle, I had a OASIS report run. You can also contact ford HERE and they can provide you with a build sheet for the vehicle. I filled out the form, received a call from them the next day and she faxed the build sheet within the hour. The OASIS will show any repairs that was performed under warranty. The dealer may try to charge you a hours worth of labor to run the report. You can go HERE and they will run a report for you at no cost. They had mine emailed to me in less then an hour. As far as the extended warranty, you should get pricing from THIS GUY prior to purchasing at the dealership. If you scroll all the way to the last posting, it's a post of mine and it has his current email address. The price quote I received from him was approx $500 less the the dealership. He sells the actual Ford ESP and his website is HERE. I hope that some of this info helps.


Thanks - lots of good information here!! I had registered at the ford site and requested an OASIS report - I was also sent one from the dealership - which listed only two entries. I will be curious to see if they match!

I also posted on the other forum a question regarding my concerns of the towing weights. I will be curious to see what type response I get..
[/quote]

*I run at the "rated" max* ................but many often feel the Suburban 2500 is "under rated" ..........all i know is i have enough power.............for our area............I bet you would be fine on power

The other forum....there you will probably need a Semi








[/quote]

I made a series of calls today - NHTSA, etc and wound up talking to the PA State Police regarding weight limits - according to PA State Vehicle Code Title 75 under section 49 - as long as - you do not EXCEED the rated towing capacity of your vehicle your ok. However, it was suggested that when I purchase to make sure its registered for the towing weight capacity that I am told the vehicle is rated for.
[/quote]

same in NJ. People buy a 2500/3500 or F250/350 truck and register it for 5500lbs. Its cheaper. Probably would never have a problem, but I am not chancing it. You have an accident and your are towing more than registered. PROBLEM. Also if you have a diesel and it is registered over 8500lbs (i think, confusing myself now, have to check) anyway it is 8500 or 10k. Then you are allowed to self inspect diesels. Guys dont inspect and say "it is a diesel, I don't have to go to inspection". But then I show them they are only registered for 5500 lbs, because it is cheaper. Oops, now go to inspection.

you are doing your homework well young skywalker

Jim


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

clarkely said:


> Old Hitch => is the hitch I used to tow my coleman pop-up - I am planning on buying an equalizer hitch - I've noticed that when they came to tow my trailer to the dealer for a warranty repair the guy didn't hook up any sway control - but his hitch had a lot bigger head then my original.


I'm betting the pop up hitch was square tube steel rated for 300 or 500 lbs of weight carrying. I don't know what your tounge weight is, but you might want one that has more like a 800-1000 lb rating.
[/quote]

Bad











Good









[/quote]

Better









ProPride







or i guess.....a Hensley or pullrite








[/quote]









BEST


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Ok now we need the fiver crew to chime in.

John


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

johnp2000 said:


> Ok now we need the fiver crew to chime in.
> 
> John


Well, I would, but it wouldn't be fair.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Ok now we need the fiver crew to chime in.
> 
> John


Well, I would, but it wouldn't be fair.








[/quote]


----------

